# Powercolor HD 5750 PCS 1024 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2009)

Powercolor's new HD 5750 PCS relies on a copper cooling solution by Zerotherm to keep the card cool. It does so without much fan noise and while being twice as energy efficient as the HD 4850 which is comparable in performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks nice and classic.
OCs quite well as always, but the price is a bit steep atm.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 24, 2009)

Coluld you run this card without the 6 pin power plug after a nominal voltage drop in the bios? This could be quite the update to all those Dell boxes...


----------



## Easo (Nov 24, 2009)

Performance is that, which makes me think that my upgrade from 4850 will be 5770 or 5850 (if it will fit my case, which i doubt), cause there is too little difference :/


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 24, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Coluld you run this card without the 6 pin power plug after a nominal voltage drop in the bios? This could be quite the update to all those Dell boxes...



6 pin is usually there for a reason


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice review, and I like the card too.

Hey W1z, I was wondering if you could add in length measurements to the reviews of the cards.



HalfAHertz said:


> Coluld you run this card without the 6 pin power plug after a nominal voltage drop in the bios? This could be quite the update to all those Dell boxes...



The 6-pin on this card specifically is probably required, regardless of actual power usage.  Though I would be surprised if we start to see undervolted and underclocked HD5750s without the 6-pin.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW look at that peak power consumption,  66 watts less power than the 4850 and beats it in most games.  May be if the price drops a bit the 5750 CF will be the perfect little monster game machine.

Thanks w1z for posting the review.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome. Id love to snag two of these up and crossfire them, especially with the OC headroom.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2009)

> I suggested such a change to Powercolor but they responded that they optimized the thermals/acoustics to the balance that best matches PCS - "Professional Cooling System"



Sounds like they tried to brush off a legitimate complaint.  The 5750 series doesn't put out a lot of heat at idle so I don't understand why companies think users want to listen to a GPU fan if they don't have to.  Maybe next time you talk to PowerColor tell them you know one user that won't buy this card because of their decision.  I'm sure there are other users who think the same.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Nov 24, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Sounds like they tried to brush off a legitimate complaint.  The 5750 series doesn't put out a lot of heat at idle so I don't understand why companies think users want to listen to a GPU fan if they don't have to.  Maybe next time you talk to PowerColor tell them you know one user that won't buy this card because of their decision.  I'm sure there are other users who think the same.



Interestingly enough, PowerColor also has a fanless 5750

http://www.powercolor.com/eng/products_features.asp?ProductID=6660


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 24, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Sounds like they tried to brush off a legitimate complaint.  The 5750 series doesn't put out a lot of heat at idle so I don't understand why companies think users want to listen to a GPU fan if they don't have to.  Maybe next time you talk to PowerColor tell them you know one user that won't buy this card because of their decision.  I'm sure there are other users who think the same.



The fan is there for people like me that go crazy when there GPU goes over 50c and cpu above 30c with air cooling, i have 10 fans in my computer all at 100%, its load but my computer stays cool and i love cool  

I like these little 5750 anybody know how 2x 4850 would be compared to this or a 5770? fps wise i dont care about dx11


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 25, 2009)

The reason why it uses 10% during idle is because they broke PowerPlay. (I used to own the PCS HD 5750 with Artic Cooling L2.) It idles at 500/1150 instead of 157/300. Trying to flash the BIOS to another HD 5750 BIOS will work, but it will randomly crash. (HyperTransport error on my AMD system.)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2009)

These 5750s sell for really cheap over here, less then 4850s 

Genius.


----------



## carolinasarn (Mar 30, 2010)

hi,,,,,,,,,,,
Thanks for giving out information. 				
It’s really nice and mean full.


----------

